# No NASCAR car in Ohio? Stupid Indians game



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can i just not find the race or what? NBC has the Indians Game on, Is NASCAR on a diffrent channel?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

on NBC down here try TNT


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

On NBC here in Port Clinton, OH *shrugs*


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

They switched to the race with 20 some laps to go....... Really makes me angry, they could have put the race on one of their other stations. Way to go NBC!!!!!
Don


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Easy said:


> They switched to the race with 20 some laps to go....... Really makes me angry, they could have put the race on one of their other stations. Way to go NBC!!!!!
> Don



Same here, I have never seen a week that they Didn't air a full race...


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

Indeed. The way I see it, stations would be out of their skulls NOT to air a race, since they bring in huuuuuge ratings. NASCAR is now THEE biggest televised sport in the US.

(possibly second to Monday Night Football in my eyes)


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Even so, they pre-empted the race for the Indians game. What a shame there is nothing we can do about it!!
Don


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Simple solution! Try it Southern style, a few years back Nascar come on at 12:noon on Sunday. The local station had a church program on until 1:00pm, they go 23,000 calls that day about the race not being on and more than 75,000 over the next week. I think a few even went to the station! It was ugly, they never did that again. The viewers are always right, when they are enough of you!


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah call and complain.... tell them you are going to call the advertisers and complain too and not buy from them if they suport it.... seen that one work too....

Billy


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So was it a good ball game? 

I like baseball about as much as I like watching paint dry... So my question was a joke.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Yea ; But , Paint drying can be a beautiful thing... It's a form of metomorphsis !!!


----------



## XXWoodmanXX (Jun 27, 2006)

trackman said:


> Yea ; But , Paint drying can be a beautiful thing... It's a form of metomorphsis !!!


Then that tells me it's BETTER than watching baseball!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm sure it was a decision made by your local station, not by NBC. Our local ABC station in Michigan used to do the same thing with auto racing (even showing reruns of old movies instead of the race), until the network bought the station.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

This is the response I got from our local station:

"From Terry Moir, Director of Programming, WKYC:

Thank you so much for writing to voice your comments about WKYC's decision to run the Cleveland Indians game instead of the NASCAR Watkins Glen race. The station is under contract with the Cleveland Indians to air 20 games on broadcast TV. Last March, the station picked 20 games, including yesterday's game. Once all of NBC's programming was set, and we realized we were going to pre-empt a NASCAR race, I explored options to see if there was a way to show the race. I wanted to either slide programming and show the race in its entirety after the baseball game, or at least tape the race and air it overnight. We also inquired about playing the race on Sportstime Ohio. But NBC nationally does not have "delay rights" for NASCAR. Therefore all of my requests were turned down. So we aired the game per our contract, and then immediately went to the race.

I genuinely and sincerely apologize for offending or angering you. We take our responsibility to the viewer very seriously, and no decision regarding programming is made lightly, particularly popular programming like NASCAR. 

When it comes to our programming, we explore all options and try to make good decisions. Clearly, you feel this was not a good decision. And, for that, I sincerely apologize to you. We would never intentionally upset or annoy a viewer. Obviously, in this instance - we let you down - and I am truly sorry. 


P.S. Just for your information, it is my understanding that the Speed TV is re-airing the race Thursday at 2:30pm so if you have access to that channel, you can see the race in its entirety. "

I guess their stupidity shows in not realizing that NASCAR is on Sundays!!!!

Don


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I know how you guys feel. I regularly watch f1 and le-mans. (sory not a nascar fan) but whenever I watch le-mans given that it is a 24hr race they show a tiny little pre race show and then they show little snipits over the day and then thats it, so if you had to go out and do something they dont re show it. also with f1 they often times dont show the full race. and they dont re show it. and since its live and in some far away land. you have to wake up at realy odd times to watch it and that realy makes me mad. so I know how you guys feel. but you could watch speed vision. I believe they re-play alot of the nascar races and I know its not as exciting as watchin the LIVE version but if you have the choice between something and nothing im gona take the something every time


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Totally out of the blue, but GOOD NEWS

NO NBC next year.....YEAH

FOX then TNT then ABC


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

*No T.V. is better ...*

YEAH !!!

How about no T.V.(idiot box) next year ; That's even better !!!

I'd much rather watch paint dry any day, Especially when it's red...


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

trackman said:


> YEAH !!!
> 
> How about no T.V.(idiot box) next year ; That's even better !!!
> 
> I'd much rather watch paint dry any day, Especially when it's red...


Somebody dosn't get out enough


----------



## kevjoh (Jan 13, 2004)

ALSO thats why NASCAR will not be on NBC in the
Future. Next year FOX and other channel pick up.
KJ


----------

